# Anyone feed SOJO'S?



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am curious if anyone feeds the complete dehydrated beef formula. If so, do your dogs like it? I'm looking for an alternative to the Primal. I found out both my Pet Stores raised their prices almost 15.00 a bag. When I was visiting my sister I stopped into a pet store and she was selling it at the old prices. I am just angry that they decided to raise it that much per bag!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Have you tried purchasing from internet/amazon? I am sure it will only be a while until they raise their prices also. I was going to ask a question about the Primal and home cooking due to expense. I would imagine home cooked is much less expensive, with the correct supplements, etc. Sabine, here I come..lol..
My problem would be determining how much to feed since both of mine are chow hounds and I believe would eat until the death!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Have you tried purchasing from internet/amazon? I am sure it will only be a while until they raise their prices also. I was going to ask a question about the Primal and home cooking due to expense. I would imagine home cooked is much less expensive, with the correct supplements, etc. Sabine, here I come..lol..
> My problem would be determining how much to feed since both of mine are chow hounds and I believe would eat until the death!


Based on calorie requirements Flynn. Sabine can figure that all out. Go for it. Get healthy. lol


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

no idea about the Sojo's, but expense it one of the biggest reasons I decided to home cook over the other options! LOL


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I bet it gets easier once you know how Tammy!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

exactly! in the begining I was SO scared, poor Sabine, I must have e-mailed her every 5 minutes the first time I did her food! LOL she was great at walking me through everything and now it is just 'normal' and I have a system!
In can be VERY overwhelming in the begining, but baby steps, one direction at a time...


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

go Flynneee , go Flynnee ,go Flynnee.:whoo::whoo::whoo: The Royals with love you forever.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

davetgabby said:


> go Flynneee , go Flynnee ,go Flynnee.:whoo::whoo::whoo: The Royals with love you forever.


Yes Dave, I am lady in waiting and now royal chef is the next step...ound:we got to get you cooking too Dave!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Yes Dave, I am lady in waiting and now royal chef is the next step...ound:we got to get you cooking too Dave!


peer pressure!!!! come on Dave, all the 'cool kids' are doing it... ha ha ha:eyebrows:ound:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh ,it's going to happen, just need things to cool down here first. Gwen still having issues with respiratory system. God only knows what. We went to heart specialist this morning, and he has no answers. The only thing that shows up with all the tests she's had done, is that three of her aorta's are a little enlarged, but they say that's not the cause. Very frustrating. She still is experiencing shortness of breath , light headedness and tight chest on a frequent basis. Been to emerg. three times in the last month. Done every test. :frusty: So Molly will have to wait. Looks like I will be the one cookin. But it will happen.

We're not much help on these SOJOS, sorry Linda.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

davetgabby said:


> Oh ,it's going to happen, just need things to cool down here first. Gwen still having issues with respiratory system. God only knows what. We went to heart specialist this morning, and he has no answers. The only thing that shows up with all the tests she's had done, is that three of her aorta's are a little enlarged, but they say that's not the cause. Very frustrating. She still is experiencing shortness of breath , light headedness and tight chest on a frequent basis. Been to emerg. three times in the last month. Done every test. :frusty: So Molly will have to wait. Looks like I will be the one cookin. But it will happen.
> 
> We're not much help on these SOJOS, sorry Linda.


Linda, I am sorry we got away from your questions. Dave, hoping Gwen is better soon keep us posted. Tammy, thanks for all the help. Linda I know you are too busy for doing the home thing...but wish you could join us...Flynn


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

No worries Dave. I am sorry to hear about Gwen. That's got to be frustrating and scary. I hope they figure out what it is soon. Take good care of both your girls.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I am waiting for my questions from Sabine, I have asked her which plan includes Sojo... think my guys are going to like it...they are getting it with the old food right now. Have you tried Sojo complete, or what did you end up with? I don't want to do raw, unless it is freeze dried..my cats would attack my dogs for the food I am sure..lol...


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Linda, how is fred doing with his operated leg? I've been thinking of hime a lot lately!
Marina&Roki


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Marina,
Fred is doing well. He is still confined, but is up to (3)- 15 min walks per day. When he's not walking he is content to be in his xpen or crate. I am so lucky he is such as easy patient. 
He goes back to the Orthopedic surgeon for his 2nd followup at the end of June.

Thanks for checking on him!


----------

